# ECNL SoCal 2019-2020 Season



## Justus (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm wishing all soccer players a great weekend of soccer.  SoCal ECNL needs to step up and promote what is easily the best league for 99% of those looking to play at the college level.  My dd goal is to help her team make the Champions playoffs, get a 4.0 in HS and help her HS team make CIF.  Remember everyone: play the game, work hard, share the rock and most importantly, HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 7, 2019)

Best of luck to your DD this season, my youngest plays in ECNL, hope to see you out there!


----------



## myself (Sep 8, 2019)

Justus said:


> I'm wishing all soccer players a great weekend of soccer.  SoCal ECNL needs to step up and promote what is easily the best league for 99% of those looking to play at the college level.  My dd goal is to help her team make the Champions playoffs, get a 4.0 in HS and help her HS team make CIF.  Remember everyone: play the game, work hard, share the rock and most importantly, HAVE FUN!!!!!


I look at the poster's profile pics first, not screen name, and I am constantly getting you confused with Technician72.


----------



## Speed (Sep 8, 2019)

where are the schedules?


----------



## Justus (Sep 9, 2019)

I hope everyone had a gr8t weekend of soccer.  I was impressed with Rebels passing of the rock to each other.  Sharks played tough too.  Special shout out to the two Rebel players who hurt their knees.  Truly hope both are ok.  Great job to all the girls this weekend


----------



## RedCard (Sep 9, 2019)

Justus said:


> I hope everyone had a gr8t weekend of soccer.  I was impressed with Rebels passing of the rock to each other.  Sharks played tough too.  Special shout out to the two Rebel players who hurt their knees.  Truly hope both are ok.  Great job to all the girls this weekend


What age group are you talking about???


----------



## Justus (Sep 9, 2019)

RedCard said:


> What age group are you talking about???


I watched 04


----------



## Fact (Sep 10, 2019)

Justus said:


> I hope everyone had a gr8t weekend of soccer.  I was impressed with Rebels passing of the rock to each other.  Sharks played tough too.  Special shout out to the two Rebel players who hurt their knees.  Truly hope both are ok.  Great job to all the girls this weekend


Your post prompted me to see how the San Diego ECNL teams were doing in the standings.  Not impressed at all.  Most age groups for Rebels and Sharks are losing big. After Surf lost ECNL I thought that Sharks might have been able to sway some top B team players to come over, but I heard Surf is keeping them with promises of playing on the DA team.

Rebels on the other hand, it is their first year so I’ll have to cut them some slack. Yet I heard that Albion with all its faults was still able to sway a few of Rebels top players to come over to DA.  I would have thought that there would have been a migration back to the South Bay from Surf and other clubs north of downtown for local girls that wanted to play close to home.

I wonder what ECNL will do if the only 2 ECNL clubs in San Diego continue to lose?  I wonder if it would have been better to have one central San Diego ECNL club?  Despite ECNL having a great platform to showcase players to be recruited, at some point naive parents get sick of losing.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Sep 10, 2019)

Fact said:


> Your post prompted me to see how the San Diego ECNL teams were doing in the standings.  Not impressed at all.  Most age groups for Rebels and Sharks are losing big. After Surf lost ECNL I thought that Sharks might have been able to sway some top B team players to come over, but I heard Surf is keeping them with promises of playing on the DA team.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand, it is their first year so I’ll have to cut them some slack. Yet I heard that Albion with all its faults was still able to sway a few of Rebels top players to come over to DA.  I would have thought that there would have been a migration back to the South Bay from Surf and other clubs north of downtown for local girls that wanted to play close to home.
> 
> I wonder what ECNL will do if the only 2 ECNL clubs in San Diego continue to lose?  I wonder if it would have been better to have one central San Diego ECNL club?  Despite ECNL having a great platform to showcase players to be recruited, at some point naive parents get sick of losing.


Is there enough talent in San Diego to support 4 "elite" teams?


----------



## Fact (Sep 10, 2019)

StylinAndProfilin said:


> Is there enough talent in San Diego to support 4 "elite" teams?


That is where you are wrong. There are 6 elite teams in San Diego (not including Carlsbad/LA Galaxy SD or whatever it is now called).  You are forgetting Surf and Albion’s DPL teams (sarcasm).


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Sep 10, 2019)

Fact said:


> That is where you are wrong. There are 6 elite teams in San Diego (not including Carlsbad/LA Galaxy SD or whatever it is now called).  You are forgetting Surf and Albion’s DPL teams (sarcasm).


Okay, haha, seriously though.


----------



## Fact (Sep 10, 2019)

StylinAndProfilin said:


> Is there enough talent in San Diego to support 4 "elite" teams?


To answer your question I do think there is a lot of talent in San Diego to make the teams competitive but top players choose to stay at San Diego Soccer Club and a few remain at other local clubs.

Also I am not impressed with the coaching at Sharks.  I think Rebels will slowly make their way as they continue to focus on their core values of skills.


----------



## sdklutz (Sep 11, 2019)

I think there is enough talent in SD for 4 teams to be Elite.  In the past, prior to DA/ECNL battles...there always seemed to be about 4 teams at each age group that would be considered Elite.  They might not of been the same consistent Clubs from age to age but there's enough talent in SD for 4 teams to compete against the rest of the top SoCal teams.  At the 05 age bracket, Surf, Rebels, Oceanside, Sharks, SDSC, Express & Hotspurs all were above average teams that would play well in larger tournaments.  Again this was at the 05 age level prior to DA (and at the younger ages).  Just my two cents...


----------



## cvaztec (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> I hope everyone had a gr8t weekend of soccer.  I was impressed with Rebels passing of the rock to each other.  Sharks played tough too.  Special shout out to the two Rebel players who hurt their knees.  Truly hope both are ok.  Great job to all the girls this weekend


Great playing against you guys.  One ended up being an ankle and the other is waiting for the swelling to go down.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

cvaztec said:


> Great playing against you guys.  One ended up being an ankle and the other is waiting for the swelling to go down.  Fingers crossed.


That was a fun battle.  Loved the Rebels passing and staying with it.  Campos is coach?  Thoughts and prayers to the baby goats.  You guys are good and stay with the passing.  It's fun for all the girls to touch the ball a few times


----------



## cvaztec (Sep 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> Your post prompted me to see how the San Diego ECNL teams were doing in the standings.  Not impressed at all.  Most age groups for Rebels and Sharks are losing big. After Surf lost ECNL I thought that Sharks might have been able to sway some top B team players to come over, but I heard Surf is keeping them with promises of playing on the DA team.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand, it is their first year so I’ll have to cut them some slack. Yet I heard that Albion with all its faults was still able to sway a few of Rebels top players to come over to DA.  I would have thought that there would have been a migration back to the South Bay from Surf and other clubs north of downtown for local girls that wanted to play close to home.


Rebels parent here and I agree..  It has been a big step up in competition but we believe in our style of play and hope to catch up.  Our teams were set when we received the ECNL status this year so very little player movement right now.  Southbay Girls from other clubs have been coming to practices, so going forward we might be able to retain some of the South Bay girls.  We shall see.


----------



## cvaztec (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> That was a fun battle.  Loved the Rebels passing and staying with it.  Campos is coach?  Thoughts and prayers to the baby goats.  You guys are good and stay with the passing.  It's fun for all the girls to touch the ball a few times


Thank you. Sometimes those non-contact injuries are the worst.   Coaches are Alcantara/Marquez. 

 Your coach had the best line of the season for the refs when we were called for a foul.   "Even our parents don't think that's a foul!"


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

cvaztec said:


> Rebels parent here and I agree..  It has been a big step up in competition but we believe in our style of play and hope to catch up.  Our teams were set when we received the ECNL status this year so very little player movement right now.  Southbay Girls from other clubs have been coming to practices, so going forward we might be able to retain some of the South Bay girls.  We shall see.


Winning is not being 5-0 and losing is not 0-5.  I saw girls try hard and pass the ball to each other.  ALL the girls played awesome


----------

